# Our Betta Baby, Vamp!



## secuono (Nov 12, 2009)

He lives in a 55g tank with Platy of all kind, a male Swordtail and a male Opaline Gourami.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Cute! I had a crowntail and they're awesome!


----------



## fishlover2009 (Aug 3, 2009)

What a handsome fish! Merry Christmas!


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

this makes me want to buy one! it looks amazing!


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

How does he act with the gourami in the tank with him? Do you ever see any aggression between them?


----------



## japan4racing (Feb 18, 2009)

man he is beautiful! i have been wanting a betta...do you think its a good idea to put a betta in my 38g with 5 platies? i just worry he wont get along...i have a 10 gallon he can live in just in case....either way your betta is awesome!


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

I think a betta should do fine in a 38g with platies. It seems like he would have a good bit of space of his own.


----------



## secuono (Nov 12, 2009)

Yea, mine is in a 55g very planted with 20 or more Platy.
He gets along perfectly with the Opaline. Opaline boy was attacked by my female and almost torn totally apart, so I put him in with the Platy to heal and he loves it in there. There's no aggression of any sort between any of them. Opaline and Vamp eat together just like all the other fish, sometimes run into each other and noone gets mad at the other for it.


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 29, 2009)

Just LOVE this fish!


----------



## secuono (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Toad (Oct 6, 2009)

Good looking fish.


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

i'm so buying a crowntail.


----------

